# Grass fed



## KS John (Aug 6, 2018)

Interesting.

https://www.hayandforage.com/article-1363-Grass-finished-beef-need--high-energy-forages.html


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

It seems too many people think their grass fed beef is something amazing and got that way feeding it 'cow hay.'

Personally, I think grass fed beef sucks, give me corn. You don't drink a warm can of beer so why would you eat cow that never ate corn?


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

I agree totally. Grass fed beef tastes funny to me and I ain't keen on it. Give me nice, fatty, marbled corn fed all day long. The grass fed is supposed to be much better for you apparently. Hell, we all gotta die sometime - guess I'll die with a juicy fat steak hanging outta my mouth.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

We don't do anything special here. Pasture raised beef, baleage during winter, no grain. Wife loves it. Juciest burgers we ever had. You have to know how to cook it.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Grass fed is the only way to go, with corn being the most important grass in the diet!


----------



## BisonMan (Apr 27, 2020)

I am looking into Bison, and there is a massive push in the industry for Grass Fed Bison vs. Grain Finished. Many farmers do finish their bison with grain, which gives it more marble and a taste a a little less distinct, and closer to beef, which can be a benefit.

The argument is the animal is eating what it eats in nature. Simple as that. The animal isn't as fat and therefore more healthy. None of the math makes sense until consumers are willing to pay for it based on their diet preferences.

I can't really recall ever buying grass fed beef, or seeing it at a steakhouse on the menu. It was mentioned above that grass fed beef "tastes funny". I have heard this too, as there is an expectation when you cut into a steak. I can say that with Bison, the consumer is looking for something different than beef and often has an open mind to the taste vs. an expectation. The industry group and farmers I follow are all in grass fed Bison. They are looking to differentiate from beef, since I would already be in a niche business so I will likely go grass fed.

In Bison it's estimated at an extra 6 months to finish. 3 years vs. 2.5


----------



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

GOOD grass fed beef is not finished on a fecue pasture . Turn them on a good cocktail of BMR sudan , what ever kinda clover ya want , basically summer annuals from june to mid oct , Its pretty good beef , Gains can be 3 to 5 pounds a day also . Depends on your managment .


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Probably related to where you grew up/are used to, but fan of grass fed here. Wrapped balage has made putting up high quality forage much easier in our climate.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Grass fed is good, the only thing that people say is that it's chewy.

I've had grass fed beef on my farm & friends and it wasn't chewy, the only thing that could cause this is when the animal is butchered later in age to make up for slower growth, this is a big mistake that many beef growers make.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I agree with sisco, the kind of grass that you are finishing the beef on makes all the difference in the world. Even then it can still be chewy sometimes, all things being equal.....here.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Different breeds are better fitted for grass fed.

If you put a Holstein on grass it never would get fat and but tough as show leather.Fed on corn it can be the most tender beef you ever had.

Ageing at the locker has a lot to do with tenderness also.

i'lltake my my steak corn fed!


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I guess I don’t understand what the hell the big draw to grass fed is, corn is a grass.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Just a guess but I think people think grass fed animals did not get fed GMO crops and they also associate with a more organic way to raise cattle. At least when they were worrying about GMO's it was a way to still get people to eat beef.


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

They said the cholesterol was a different type and other "heath" benefits that are hard to prove at best. But I am all for it if producers get a bit of the premium price the consumer pays.

But for my eating grain feed every time.

I had looked at cutting grain hay with viable seeds to finish cattle on. Reading the rules of one group that was a no no in there eyes.


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Al cattle are grass fed, I want it finished with corn, cut 1.5" inches thick, and cooked medium. Just my thoughts!


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

My thoughts. When I think of grain fed I'm thinking going to/or getting from a feed mill grain that has a label of ingredients that isn't just corn, oats, molasses, etc.

In my previous post I mention pasture raised and no grain. I don't buy grain however I'm growing corn chopping and green feed. Started to pick corn and someday like to get mixer and then I would be giving them some corn meal. Maybe chop and put in silo in future. Is it grain or forage? I'm going with forage. I raise oats specifically to feed. They have heads most of the time. Is it grain or forage? I'am going with forage.

If I can grow it I can feed it. You want to see my "grain" bill from a feed mill I don't have one.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Yup, My grass fed meat is grass fed cause that's what I have...turn some Holstein steers out with my beef cows. Eat the Holsteins, sell the angus...


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

Let's face it all bovine are grass fed to a point. It's the grass finished that comes into play and what they are finished on. The "good" stuff is finished on a summer annual and not fescue or bermudagrass. The "experts" claim that feeding them grain no matter what type changes their fat from omega 3 to omega 6 and their in lies the health benefits as omega 6 reputedly causes inflammation in the joints and organs of humans. So like everything else it is who is on the receiving end of the marketing that is going to make the decision for themselves.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Doing some quick reading, high omega-6 intake doesn't translate to omega-6 in your body/inflammation though. Seems to be mostly a marketing wank.


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

Exactly Slowuzki. Everyone on this site has their own way of raising the meat that they eat. As for the masses there are those out there with more money than brains.


----------

